# Sunday check



## Trapper62 (Mar 3, 2003)

Had a friend was some beaver taken out of a local creek, so my kids and I set up a few sets for beaver and in the process found some nice **** trails that we set 220's in.

Well, the beaver, which I thought was going to be a cake walk to harvest have turned out to be educated by another trapper? So the 330's will have to be replaced with #5 footholds on drowning cables. BUT we did collect three nice upland **** and a skunk out of 6 sets.

http://www.ndfhta.com/images/****%20kids.jpg


----------



## Nelson22 (Oct 31, 2008)

nice! good luck on those beaver.


----------



## Trapper62 (Mar 3, 2003)

Thanks, check last night produced two more ****, one more skunk, one beaver. As well as two stolen traps, one which contained a beaver and one that contained a ****.

Isn't trapping fun when the prices jump a little bit. The 70's used to be a trap thiefs picknick!


----------



## twd22285 (Dec 19, 2007)

thats messed up! sorry to hear. last yr was my first yr trapping and i got one of my traps stolen, i was none too pleased! kinda ruins it for ya.


----------

